# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Ask/Tell Me About >  >  Tell me if i'm bi-sexual

## refresher 711

This is really embarrasing ::embarrassed::  ::embarrassed:: ..... but i have been having these strange feelings for another girl, i really dont want to be like this...the problem is... i dont know if this is normal, i feel really stupid, but i'm very confused at the moment, and it doesnt make it any better when this girl is staring at me every time i look at her...I just dont know what i should do??? Am i INSANE???  I would greatly appreciate your help on this matter, as i cant share my problem with family or friends.  ::embarrassed::

----------


## Xox

No you are certainly not insane.

It's not weird to be having these strange feelings. It's not "abnormal" either. It's actually quite normal for you to be feeling something like this. But can you please define what kind of feelings you are getting? And why do you say, "I really don't want to be like this."

And don't feel embarrassed.  :smiley:

----------


## ExoByte

You're asking if you're insane because of potentially being Bi-Sexual? You're not insane for maybe being Bi, but you could be labeled as such for asking that question!

Confusion is understandable, especially with something such as this. A new experience like this can take its toll on anyone. But are we still so ignorant that we must view a person's sexual orientation as "wrong" or bad? You yourself believe that you don't want to feel the way you do, but can't help it. So, you shouldn't be condemned for your feelings. That said, Ironically hypocritical at that, what I think is wrong, is that you feel stupid over this. 

Perhaps is just a curiousness that has set in, a phase that will pass with time. But if its not, while you may have difficulty speaking to your family or friends about it, you should feel comfortable with yourself, about something that is part of you and that will define you. 

That said, I personally don't think your problem really is a problem.  :smiley:

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

Yeah, like Xox said, don't feel embarassed about this.

These feelings probably feel strange to you, but it does not mean that you cannot explore them. Its probably not wise to start talking to this girl about your feelings, its better to gain an understanding of these feelings first before taking any course of action. I suggest you maybe try some meditation or sit down and have a long hard think, it will likely come to you eventually. If your having weird feelings, it could be just something emotional, or it could be love, but do not jump the gun by assuming that you fancy her. Gain an understanding of these feelings, then you can define the situation and decide what to do from there.

Don't be scared either about any of this, its perfectly normal to feel this way, but don't see it as something to be scared or fearful because there is nothing wrong with having such feelings. Just figure them out, take a long and hard think about it and i'm sure the answer will come to you.

If you need any help, i'm just a PM away. Please do feel free to should you need to talk about anything.

----------


## Universal Mind

> This is really embarrasing..... but i have been having these strange feelings for another girl, i really dont want to be like this...the problem is... i dont know if this is normal, i feel really stupid, but i'm very confused at the moment, and it doesnt make it any better when this girl is staring at me every time i look at her...I just dont know what i should do??? Am i INSANE??? I would greatly appreciate your help on this matter, as i cant share my problem with family or friends.



Do you desire to do anything sexual with her?  I think that is the key question.  Then there is the question of whether having sex with her would be fun because that is a form of sex your brain finds naturally erotic or if it just seems exciting because it would be such a crazy and off the wall thing to do.  Do you ever desire to do anything sexual with any other women?  If so, do you know what it is about it that is appealing?

----------


## NightLife

If the girl has a pretty face, maybe that's why you look at her... It doesn't mean that you're bisexual...  Maybe you have the feeling that she's bisexual/lesbian so you want to leave a good impression... Anyways, being bisexual is not a bad thing...

----------


## ninja9578

Where's guerilla?  :tongue2:

----------


## Marvo

> This is really embarrasing..... but i have been having these strange feelings for another girl, i really dont want to be like this...the problem is... i dont know if this is normal, i feel really stupid, but i'm very confused at the moment, and it doesnt make it any better when this girl is staring at me every time i look at her...I just dont know what i should do??? Am i INSANE???  I would greatly appreciate your help on this matter, as i cant share my problem with family or friends.



 UNDER 15 ALERT

Anyway, I'm 16, and I figured out I was a bisexual when I was 14 years old. It was rather easy, because I knew a bunch of gay and bisexual guys (and many other straight) through a gaming community. You're more comfortable with yourself being bi, when you're comfortable with others being who are bi/gay.

----------


## Bearsy

I'm confused as to why you "really don't want to be like this". There's absolutely nothing wrong with being bisexual. I realized I was at 17, and I was thinking about it around 16.

You are definitely not insane, and I truly hope you didn't learn that from your parents  :Sad: 

Good luck sorting out your feelings!

----------


## ninja9578

Yeah, being bisexual is great, it literal doubles your chances of having a date on Saturday night  :tongue2:

----------


## Mitzie

I think a lot of girls go through a phase like this, I know I did, I just never came out of it. Almost every other girl I know has felt this way at some point in her life, sometimes it's random, or triggered by an event involving a guy. Like if you just broke up with one, or the one you liked turned out to be a complete ass. If you don't want to feel this way, then fine, but try to be careful with what you say because some people might take offense to it, luckily DV is full of understanding people.

I think I know one girl who claims to have never had feelings for another girl, I believe her, but she's the only one.

I wonder if you posted this because you really are concerned or more because you're curious. It's easy to think you have feelings for another girl, just remember that there are other reasons you might feel this way other than by being bi or a lesbian.

Besides, even if you are, it's awesome! As ninja9578 said - doubles your chances of having a date!

----------


## refresher 711

Thanks for all of the great advice.
in answer to the various questions asked; i constantly think about this person my feelings are more on the lines that i want to have a relationship-(but without anyone knowing) i know its stupid but i'm a catholic, and its kinda against my religion, so its pretty much wrong!?? ::shock::  i have thought about my feelings alot and have decided that they are very real and that its not just a phase. One other thing i have only liked this one girl, no one else.

Actually, i dont know, i keep catching her looking at me, when really it should be the other way around.hehe ???? 

thanx

----------


## Mitzie

I forgot how restrictive religion is against people's feelings.

----------


## refresher 711

lol. hehe, your right, its great to get talking to people like you, your very understanding, by the way, if you dont mind me asking, how long did it take you to figure out you were bi?? (if u are)

----------


## wasup

I totally understand... if I was a girl I would be lesbian... woman are beautiful so there is certainly no shame in liking another girl  :smiley: .  If you see that girl looking at you so much... you should talk to her and hang out with her and see if it goes anywhere  :wink2: ...  

But yeah, if a religion is making you think something natural you feel is wrong, maybe the religion is wrong?

----------


## Alex D

Sexuality is fluid, especially when you're young. Just go with things and d'on't pigeon hole yourself until your hormones stop running round your body going 'wheeeeeeeeeeee!'.

----------


## Mitzie

ALEX!

Yeah, it took me a while to figure things out, I didn't stress over it. Society is so open about sexuality now that you have no reason to worry. I just started dating the first girl I really had feelings for and went from there - she was pretty open about it too so I think I got lucky. I still like guys too, only because they're too fun. I won't go all Ophelia on this thread though...

----------


## Universal Mind

> Thanks for all of the great advice.
> in answer to the various questions asked; i constantly think about this person my feelings are more on the lines that i want to have a relationship-(but without anyone knowing) i know its stupid but i'm a catholic, and its kinda against my religion, so its pretty much wrong!?? i have thought about my feelings alot and have decided that they are very real and that its not just a phase. One other thing i have only liked this one girl, no one else.
> 
> Actually, i dont know, i keep catching her looking at me, when really it should be the other way around.hehe ???? 
> 
> thanx



What exactly is it you want to do with her?  Is there anything sexual about it?  I still see the possibility that you just feel really connected to her as a potential friend you could have a major bond with.  If you are not desiring sex or making out or anything, it is not homosexual.  I know that when I really want a woman, I have very vivid thoughts about exactly what I would like to be doing with her.  If that is not happening, it is probably not sexual.  

In case you are bi and feel ashamed at all, go to You Tube and search under "girls kissing" and read the comments under a few of the zillion videos you will find.  You will see just how much guys are NOT against girl-girl situations.  We are big fans of it.  Even the holy roller men who speak out against it secretly love it.

----------


## dragonoverlord

> but i'm a catholic, and its kinda against my religion, so its pretty much wrong!??
> thanx



I bet you there is nothing inside the bible denouncing homosexuality, therefore its probably not against your relegion. 

When you hear a greasy old white guy saying that stuff it's probably his opinion and not in the bible.


Anyway good luck.

----------


## ninja9578

> lol. hehe, your right, its great to get talking to people like you, your very understanding, by the way, if you dont mind me asking, how long did it take you to figure out you were bi?? (if u are)



I was 21  :tongue2:

----------


## refresher 711

> What exactly is it you want to do with her?  Is there anything sexual about it?  I still see the possibility that you just feel really connected to her as a potential friend you could have a major bond with.  If you are not desiring sex or making out or anything, it is not homosexual.  I know that when I really want a woman, I have very vivid thoughts about exactly what I would like to be doing with her.  If that is not happening, it is probably not sexual.  
> 
> In case you are bi and feel ashamed at all, go to You Tube and search under "girls kissing" and read the comments under a few of the zillion videos you will find.  You will see just how much guys are NOT against girl-girl situations.  We are big fans of it.  Even the holy roller men who speak out against it secretly love it.




yeh, well i do daydream all the time, and i do think of things we could do together, i dunno, she came over to me today and started joking around, she does this all the time, she even touches me on the arm and stands very closely when speaking to me. This kinda makes me like her even more, as i am beginning to think that she likes me, but i'm not sure, but she does smile and talk to me more than she would to others, maybe shes just being friendly, but yeh i do think about stuff that could potenially happen, even though i'm only 16. :tongue2: 





> I bet you there is nothing inside the bible denouncing homosexuality, therefore its probably not against your opinion. 
> 
> When you hear a greasy old white guy saying that stuff it's probably his opinion and not in the bible.
> 
> 
> Anyway good luck.



 ::bowdown::  forgive me, but that is quite true, i dont remember reading anything that was against it, phew....i'll have to get on with my life first, then when i'm near the end of my life, beg for forgivness. ::D: 





> There's nothing in the bible, that is against lesbians, though there certainly is something against gays.
> 
> I dunno about your situation though. Maybe your friend is going through the same phase as you? I suggest you just go with the stream, and if she suggests _something_ (making out, whatever) and you're cool with it, I say do it.
> 
> Also, I love real lesbian stories which is probably why I am still in this thread.



wooowwww.....thanks for the help. Did you tell your parents??? i dont think i ever could...i'd have to keep it a secret

----------


## Marvo

There's nothing in the bible, that is against lesbians, though there certainly is something against gays.

I dunno about your situation though. Maybe your friend is going through the same phase as you? I suggest you just go with the stream, and if she suggests _something_ (making out, whatever) and you're cool with it, I say do it.

Also, I love real lesbian stories which is probably why I am still in this thread.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

*glances over thread*

Hmm... location: Ireland.  Very good... very good...

Ooh, catholic... school girl?  

Bi sexual? 

Bisexual Irish catholic school girl?!  

 ::bowdown::   ::bowdown:: 

Hahaha, sorry, I had to.  I don't really have anything to contribute experience wise, but I can say that you shouldn't be ashamed of it.  Like many others have said, just go with the flow.

----------


## refresher 711

> *glances over thread*
> 
> Hmm... location: Ireland.  Very good... very good...
> 
> Ooh, catholic... school girl?  
> 
> Bi sexual? 
> 
> Bisexual Irish catholic school girl?!  
> ...




 ::D:  i know i know, it is funny actually, if i read this thread i'd be laughing like you
 ::D:  yeh thanks.....i shouldnt be ashamed!!!....

----------


## 7heUsedB3rth

> There's only one way to find out...Namely lesbian porn.



WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU??? This person is in a emotional crisis, and all you want is somthing to jack-off to?  As for the thread poster, it is not strange.  If you feel that this is right, than it is, if you feel it isn't, it isn't.  If you like her, than that is that.  It's not insane, its nice.  If you feel that this is something to be emberresed about, it isn't.  I hope you persue your feelings, and skrew whatever other people think!  Don't fear the thouht of others.  I envy your courege.- BeeT

----------


## ChrissyMaria

I love this thread really, lol makes me so giddy inside reading all of this, Try to be more bold lol I know its unusual for girls to be bold but, you want her don't you?

----------


## refresher 711

> I love this thread really, lol makes me so giddy inside reading all of this, Try to be more bold lol I know its unusual for girls to be bold but, you want her don't you?




hell yeh!! ill be more bold, i dont care anymore, ill do anything for her... i think. lmao!!??

----------


## ChrissyMaria

Aww that's sweet, I bet you two would make such a hot couple...well two girls cuddling and kissing is quite amazingly hot usually  ::D:  (lol, well some guys cuddling can be better)

Good luck hun! Go get her!

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Unless they look like this:



*shudders*

----------


## one3rd

> hell yeh!! ill be more bold, i dont care anymore, ill do anything for her... i think. lmao!!??



Something a little bold that's worked for me has been to find out something that she really that many people know about.  Then see if you can get it for her.
In my case, I bought a girl Blondie record.  It was the only one missing from her collection.  Aparently I was the first of her courters to notice that she #1 she liked Blondie and #2 she collected records.  Needless to say, I made the other guys look bad on that one.

----------


## dragonoverlord

12 Pages already...Has she decided if shes bi sexaul yet?

----------


## refresher 711

hey thanks for the advice one3rd.lol sounds good  ::goodjob:: 



oh, yeh i think i figured that out a while ago now, being bi sexual that is, but since im getting so much help here, i think it should continue... ::D:  ::D:  its been draggging onnn,,but i dont really care.

----------


## refresher 711

> Unless they look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> *shudders*



omg!!!! lmfao!!! thats disgusting ugh....(only with them two guys in particular of course)

----------


## one3rd

> omg!!!! lmfao!!! thats disgusting ugh....(only with them two guys in particular of course)



...methinks those are women.

----------


## ninja9578

I think one3rd is right, very very ugly women.

----------


## refresher 711

lmao!!! me thinks so too. ::shock::

----------


## ChrissyMaria

Well if you saw a picture of me kissing my special guy, you wouldn't go ewww!


You'd prob go  ::D:

----------


## refresher 711

haha, i probably would lmao!!
hope to see that one day, and i hope you see one of me and u know who. :tongue2:  ::D:

----------


## refresher 711

::shock::   ok update.....i told my best friend i was bi...i know

----------


## Marvo

How'd he/she react? I just told one of my friends not too long ago aswell, and his reaction was pretty neutral. I think he's kinda surprised though.

----------


## one3rd

Oh, my stories are on. Don't just leave us hanging.  What'd she say?

----------


## refresher 711

well i brought up the conversation of secrets...then i just thought i'd tell her mine, since i can trust her. So she took it very well, shes great, i thought she would hate me, but it hasnt changed her opinion of me, and she told me that, so today at school she wanted to see which girl it was i liked and i showed her, and she was quite freaked at the fact that she kept looking at me, my friend even noticed that she was blushing, so i suppose its a good thing as she can keep an eye out for me as well.  :tongue2:

----------


## one3rd

That's awesome. It's good that you have such a good friend.  Also, it's always a good sign when a girl looks at you and blushes.

----------


## refresher 711

yeh it is awesome...thanks.
she blushes all the time so i hope it is a good sign,  :tongue2: 
i've just really fallen for her, i cant explain...i sound so stupid.

----------


## bluefinger

> yeh it is awesome...thanks.
> she blushes all the time so i hope it is a good sign, 
> i've just really fallen for her, i cant explain...i sound so stupid.



Stupid? Far from it. I'd suggest you try talking to the girl. You know... go for it.

----------


## refresher 711

i'd love to but shes very shy and ive tried making a conversation before but i ended up just making her laugh, so i dont want to embarass her, plus theres never a time when were alone. ::embarrassed::

----------


## bluefinger

> i'd love to but shes very shy and ive tried making a conversation before but i ended up just making her laugh, so i dont want to embarass her, plus theres never a time when were alone.



If she's laughing, that's a good sign. Also, why should it matter being alone? For the moment, it's best to get talking and getting to know each other better. See how things develop before thinking about finding moments alone together  ::D:

----------


## refresher 711

> If she's laughing, that's a good sign. Also, why should it matter being alone? For the moment, it's best to get talking and getting to know each other better. See how things develop before thinking about finding moments alone together





thats a good idea. i have said this many times but i havent the corage cause ill go red as well, and im always worried of wat shell think of me, but i have a plan. ::D:

----------


## ChrissyMaria

Awwwww this is like blossoming into such a love story almost  ::D: 

Your practically falling over yourself over her aren't you? thats really sweet and I hope everything works out for you hun!

That reminds me of the first crush I had on a girl, god I felt like my heart was on fire or something funny feeling lol....I haven't had a HUGE crush on a guy, but this guy I like right now I have a pretty big crush on...I think about him alot  ::D: 

When I see him i'll probablly get that pits in the stomach feeling too...he's just so adoreable in a emo kind of way, but the funny part is...he's 6 years older then me and he looks younger haha...hes such a cutie though

Best of luck to all!

----------


## refresher 711

> Awwwww this is like blossoming into such a love story almost 
> 
> Your practically falling over yourself over her aren't you? thats really sweet and I hope everything works out for you hun!
> 
> That reminds me of the first crush I had on a girl, god I felt like my heart was on fire or something funny feeling lol....I haven't had a HUGE crush on a guy, but this guy I like right now I have a pretty big crush on...I think about him alot 
> 
> When I see him i'll probablly get that pits in the stomach feeling too...he's just so adoreable in a emo kind of way, but the funny part is...he's 6 years older then me and he looks younger haha...hes such a cutie though
> 
> Best of luck to all!




thanks guerilla, yeh i really am, i mean she looked at me today and i had all kind of hormones raging through my blood, i hadnt seen her in days, haha, i really do like her..in a serious way i think of her all the time, *breathe* :tongue2: 

oh...you should so go for that emo guy!! he sounds hot as all emo guys are.  ::banana::   If hes adorable i would go for it if i were you!! chances are hes bi, must of us are nowadays ,lmao.

----------


## ChrissyMaria

well he's gay actually, even better cause he can't cheat on me with a girl haha, he won't have to worry about that with me though, i'd never cheat.

I'm glad to hear your hormones are raging, you truly like her, thats great!

Good luck again sweetie

----------


## [SomeGuy]

Wow! Still OT? Hmm....good luck with her.

----------


## one3rd

Like I told you before, just make some conversation.  Invite her to hang out with a group of people so you're both comfortable as you get to know each other.  Get her phone number so you can hang out with her over school holidays.  If you're at a loss for conversation, ask her about class or something mundane, and let it flow from there.  You'll be fine.

----------


## refresher 711

ok, thanks for the advice onethird, ill try my best, i think i still might have a few opputunities left, as i only have a few days here and there in school. Ill have to ask her about exams i suppose, hopefuly she doesnt shy away from me.  ::embarrassed::

----------


## crumpet

sweetheart it's normal experiment and you will find out :smiley:

----------


## ChrissyMaria

It seems your the shy one and she's waiting for you to make the move, i know its odd for a girl to make the first move but, your both girls, someone has to budge!  ::D: 

Good luck hun!

----------


## Sandform

BTW it turns out the answer to the question is yes.

----------


## Marvo

> It seems your the shy one and she's waiting for you to make the move, i know its odd for a girl to make the first move but, your both girls, someone has to budge! 
> 
> Good luck hun!



Heh, good point guerilla  :smiley:

----------


## refresher 711

> It seems your the shy one and she's waiting for you to make the move, i know its odd for a girl to make the first move but, your both girls, someone has to budge! 
> 
> Good luck hun!



yes, i am the shy one, i thought you knew that already, and she is shy also so at some point i have to do something make a move whatever but at the moment i think its all over for a long time...i blew it ...yet again. :Sad: 





> BTW it turns out the answer to the question is yes.




too true i think i know i am. :tongue2:

----------


## Universal Mind

You need to go ahead and do something to talk to her before you never get another chance, or you are going to go the rest of your life regretting what you never did.  Mainly, you want to be able to go the rest of your life knowing that you had true communication with this girl at some point and felt her out enough to know if she was interested in you. 

What you need to do is think really hard about an excuse to have a conversation with her.  It does not have to be anything important.  Just some excuse to have any kind of dialogue with her.  Then you can introduce yourself, and then you can come up with an excuse to do something with her.  You could call her and ask her something about a school assignment or project or field day or whatever, and while you are talking to her you can somewhere along the way ask her what kind of music she likes, and then ask her if she is going to see the that type of band that's playing Friday night, and then ask her if she wants to go with you.  Do you see what I mean?  I don't know if she is attracted to women, but that is a way you can feel out where she stands on it.  Asking her what kind of guys she is into and watching her immediate reaction will tell you a lot.

Think of it this way.  Based on what you know, there is a possibility that she is into girls and is compatible with you.  If that is the case, you could have a good relationship with her.  Now imagine being in a relationship with her for a long time and knowing her really well and feeling totally comfortable with her.  Imagine that ending up being a reality, and from that standpoint, think about all of the time you spent worrying about talking to her.  Think of all of the lost time you could have had together.

----------


## refresher 711

> You need to go ahead and do something to talk to her before you never get another chance, or you are going to go the rest of your life regretting what you never did.  Mainly, you want to be able to go the rest of your life knowing that you had true communication with this girl at some point and felt her out enough to know if she was interested in you. 
> 
> What you need to do is think really hard about an excuse to have a conversation with her.  It does not have to be anything important.  Just some excuse to have any kind of dialogue with her.  Then you can introduce yourself, and then you can come up with an excuse to do something with her.  You could call her and ask her something about a school assignment or project or field day or whatever, and while you are talking to her you can somewhere along the way ask her what kind of music she likes, and then ask her if she is going to see the that type of band that's playing Friday night, and then ask her if she wants to go with you.  Do you see what I mean?  I don't know if she is attracted to women, but that is a way you can feel out where she stands on it.  Asking her what kind of guys she is into and watching her immediate reaction will tell you a lot.
> 
> Think of it this way.  Based on what you know, there is a possibility that she is into girls and is compatible with you.  If that is the case, you could have a good relationship with her.  Now imagine being in a relationship with her for a long time and knowing her really well and feeling totally comfortable with her.  Imagine that ending up being a reality, and from that standpoint, think about all of the time you spent worrying about talking to her.  Think of all of the lost time you could have had together.




well i have around three days left, and i think i may have a plan hopefully, as long as my sisters not around to see me. She suspects something you see. Well i think ill be sitting the same exam as her next week so if i get a chance i think ill start up a conversation about that, hopefully she will talk back and not just ..i dont know. well thanks universal mind, youve helped me alot.

----------


## Marvo

I hope it works out for you, UM has a good point.

----------


## Idolfan

Bi-curious people shouldn't get paranoid about them being strange, I think most people go through a phase like this. I know this is easy for me to say since I'm a guy but I'd just bask in the joy of having a whole new field of sexuality to explore. I'm not gay, but I wouldn't give a crap if I was. I have far stranger desires than that. It's not like you have to tell anyone.

And for anyone who thinks it's not natural (reffering of course to hostile peers), remember you have half of your mother and half of your father. It's not surprising bisexuality occurs.

----------


## refresher 711

> Bi-curious people shouldn't get paranoid about them being strange, I think most people go through a phase like this. I know this is easy for me to say since I'm a guy but I'd just bask in the joy of having a whole new field of sexuality to explore. I'm not gay, but I wouldn't give a crap if I was. I have far stranger desires than that. It's not like you have to tell anyone.
> 
> And for anyone who thinks it's not natural (reffering of course to hostile peers), remember you have half of your mother and half of your father. It's not surprising bisexuality occurs.



good point dude

----------


## ChrissyMaria

Hmm well for some people its a phase sorta, their just experimenting and trying to figure stuff out, but for me and refresher I think its WAY more then a phase, when you see that special someone of the same-sex and you get the same feeling you do as if you looked at the opposite, you know its not a phase lol

----------


## refresher 711

> Hmm well for some people its a phase sorta, their just experimenting and trying to figure stuff out, but for me and refresher I think its WAY more then a phase, when you see that special someone of the same-sex and you get the same feeling you do as if you looked at the opposite, you know its not a phase lol




yeh guerilla, you tell 'em. yes that is soo true, you cant really explain what the feeling is like...basically its great. :smiley:  but seeing that someone is just fantastic, if i dont see them at least once a day i feel like something is missing.

----------


## ClouD

You could come out of the judgement closet and say you are pomosexual.

----------


## ChrissyMaria

Pomo? what the heck is that

I've heard of pansexual and omnisexual and trisexual, but pomo? wth?

----------


## refresher 711

> Pomo? what the heck is that
> 
> I've heard of pansexual and omnisexual and trisexual, but pomo? wth?



google searched meaning....''Pomosexual, or undefined sexuality, are neologisms used to describe a person who shuns sexual orientation labels, such as heterosexual and homosexual, that define individuals, and in turn chooses not to label oneself with a sexual orientation.''

hmm, very thoughtful, i might just label myself as pomo then. lmao

----------


## Universal Mind

> Pomo? what the heck is that



Porno with pomeranians.

----------


## ChrissyMaria

lol UM, that was a good one. I label myself more of a Bisexual/Pansexual

I think if I remember correctly, a Pansexual is someone who can Love both sexes, and have sexual desires for them also, of course.

There are some Bisexuals who can only fall in love with the opposite, but still have urges towards the same sex, and vice versa...its cool to see how diverse we can all be hmm?

----------


## refresher 711

OMFG!!!!!!! NEVER GUESS WAT I DID!!! i joined bebo and sent her a message and she replyed even with some kisses, even though everbody does that but yeh!!!! the only problem is that my sister will ask me why i've added her, cause i think she is suspicious of me liking her. damn, wat i do? :tongue2:

----------


## one3rd

> OMFG!!!!!!! NEVER GUESS WAT I DID!!! i joined bebo and sent her a message and she replyed even with some kisses, even though everbody does that but yeh!!!! the only problem is that my sister will ask me why i've added her, cause i think she is suspicious of me liking her. damn, wat i do?



You can:
A. Tell your sister the truth.
B. Shrug it off and tell her that sometimes people hang out with people they did not previously hang out with in a process called making friends.
C. Tell her to mind her own damn business (then she'll really be suspicious of you).

Anybody got any better ideas?

----------


## Marvo

That's cool  :smiley: 

Keep going! Send back some kisses and som "luv".

one3rd, I was gonna say option c) aswell. Tell your sister to stop being snoopy.

----------


## skysaw

One of my favorite ways to diffuse suspicion is to jokingly suggest an exaggerated version of the actual truth.

"Don't be dense... it's my lesbian _lov-rrrrr_!!"

She'll never believe it.

----------


## refresher 711

i think i'll shrug it off, as this girl is in her class at school!!! omfg!! shit, yeh so im currently speaking to her and she is being very nice!! she said i was very talented in art.woohooo ::D:  ::D:  ::D:

----------


## skysaw

> so im currently speaking to her and she is being very nice!! she said i was very talented in art.woohooo



Just don't accidentally type anything into chat that you meant to put in this thread!

----------


## bluefinger

You go girl...  :wink2:  now see if you can get a date going!

----------


## Marvo

Ask her out!

----------


## one3rd

Take her out!

----------


## Marvo

Make out with her!

----------


## bluefinger

Initiate some serious _spooning_!

----------


## ChrissyMaria

I'm glad to hear your actually talking to her now lol well thats the hardest step to be honest, the rest just happens naturally, enjoy yourself and please do tell us of any kisses  ::D:

----------


## one3rd

Touch her boobies...on accident of course.

----------


## ChrissyMaria

Don't listen to these straight pervs lol, they just want to see girls kissing girls, just take it naturally, let things happen on their own, don't grope her or you might get a funny look lol

----------


## one3rd

Not entirely, though I will admit that's part of it.

Seriously though, it's better to take it easy and get to know her.  But if she let's you hold her hand, that would be sweet.

----------


## bluefinger

> Don't listen to these straight pervs lol, they just want to see girls kissing girls, just take it naturally, let things happen on their own, don't grope her or you might get a funny look lol



But I'm bisexual though... does that make me a bi-perv? :3

----------


## Marvo

More like a perv bi.

Wait.

----------


## ChrissyMaria

well im bi too, but im not drooling all over the girl begging her to kiss her crush lol bluefinger, your a character  ::D: 

Gosh so many bi's ive noticed lately, its like a bi-coming out explosion in the past decade or something, its kinda nice.

----------


## bluefinger

> well im bi too, but im not drooling all over the girl begging her to kiss her crush lol bluefinger, your a character 
> 
> Gosh so many bi's ive noticed lately, its like a bi-coming out explosion in the past decade or something, its kinda nice.



I drool over many things  :tongue2:  ... though mostly over food

----------


## one3rd

Just a bit of good-natured teasing that's all. You do it to your friends when they start to hook up with a crush.

----------


## ChrissyMaria

Yea I was just being a bitch though, people say im bitchy  ::D:  but I can also be such a sweetheart.

Also, blue, why drool over food? Just eat it silly!

@ one3rd, when i start dating guys, are you all gonna all be like, touch his crotch! ?

----------


## one3rd

> @ one3rd, when i start dating guys, are you all gonna all be like, touch his crotch! ?



No, not the crotch.  I'd tell you to carress his rippling pecs. :tongue2:

----------


## bluefinger

> Yea I was just being a bitch though, people say im bitchy  but I can also be such a sweetheart.
> 
> Also, blue, why drool over food? Just eat it silly!
> 
> @ one3rd, when i start dating guys, are you all gonna all be like, touch his crotch! ?



Because I can't eat it quickly enough... so I drool  :tongue2: 

As for the guy date... grope his buttocks!

----------


## refresher 711

> Just don't accidentally type anything into chat that you meant to put in this thread!



wth?? wats that meant to mean?


hey thanks for all the advice guys!! finally im speaking to her..ugh it took a long time but at least i got there, soon i'll ask for her msn.mwahahaha.  ::D:  ::D:

----------


## skysaw

> Just don't accidentally type anything into chat that you meant to put in this thread!







> wth?? wats that meant to mean?
> 
> 
> hey thanks for all the advice guys!! finally im speaking to her..ugh it took a long time but at least i got there, soon i'll ask for her msn.mwahahaha.



Well can't you imagine her confusion if you suddenly said to her:
"finally im speaking to her... soon i'll ask for her msn.mwahahaha."

She might, um, back away slowly.  ::D:

----------


## refresher 711

lmao!!! yeh i know wat you mean, but i'm not like that i was only messin, i'll wait for a while lik, we had a very nice mannerly convo, and all went wel, if you wanna see some just let me know.  :tongue2:

----------


## ninja9578

Yay, you're talking to her  :smiley:

----------


## refresher 711

i know thank god! yes im just trying my best to keep the conversation rolling.  ::D:

----------


## refresher 711

OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Could life get any more complicated for me!!!????? never guess wat has just happened!!!!!!!!! 

turns out that the girl i like, well her internet is broken, so all of that time a friend of hers has been writing in place of her.

the girl i like doesnt even know i was speaking to her, damn..i feel soo stupid. her friend said she didnt want to tell me it wasnt her cause she thought i liked her. omfg!!! lol

her freind is going to text her now and tell her wat has happened!!! i wasnt even speakin to her all that fuckin time!!!!!!!!!!! ughhhh ::roll::

----------


## Marvo

That's funny in its own profround and ironic way  ::D:

----------


## one3rd

What the crap?  Let us know how that goes.

----------


## refresher 711

so, she her friend (which i was speakin to) text her and told her wat happened, and she replied saying ;dats ok' then she told her friend to tell me she said hi!

thats basically it so far, damn it her internet is broke, now wat do i do?? i hav no means of comminicating with her, except through her firend but if i asked questions, she suss me out. lol

----------


## ninja9578

Oh noes!  That sucks, I hope things get better.  :Oops:

----------


## Grandius

Don't give up. I've been in this position with my current interest. Just remember that if you're really in love, there shouldn't be anything you won't be able to accomplish. Besides killing Superman.

----------


## refresher 711

aww thanks, ill remember that piece of adice forever!! 

yes, i wont give up. (pant)

----------


## Kreature

> OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Could life get any more complicated for me!!!????? never guess wat has just happened!!!!!!!!! 
> 
> turns out that the girl i like, well her internet is broken, so all of that time a friend of hers has been writing in place of her.
> 
> the girl i like doesnt even know i was speaking to her, damn..i feel soo stupid. her friend said she didnt want to tell me it wasnt her cause she thought i liked her. omfg!!! lol
> ...



LOL, I had to laugh about that. Thats happened to me so many times. I'd think i'm talking to one person, and it turns out it was another.

Anyway, one thing I would consider, since your starting to talk is, when you start sharing Interests, and talking about what you like to do and all that jazz, is don't mention Lucid Dreaming... and don't mention Dreamviews. If she's interested in it, or gets interested in it, It might be kinda awkward if she signs up on the site, and finds this thread and figures out who ya are lol.

----------


## refresher 711

OMG that would be scary and funny. lol
yip it was very funny, but i then afterwards I felt very empty.  :Sad:

----------


## bluefinger

> OMG that would be scary and funny. lol
> yip it was very funny, but i then afterwards I felt very empty.



Don't worry too much about it. Just go have some fun and get to know the girl. Besides, it wouldn't be much different as to seeing someone's diary...

----------


## refresher 711

emm, thanks!

but i dont think you understand, you see i wasnt talking to her at all...so how am i meant to>? we only said hi, through her friend to eachother, but that was it. The only person im talking to that is nearest to talking to her is her best friend, and thats on bebo. lol Shes on her account cause the girl i like-----her internet is broke.

i dont think were meant to be  (hopefully not)

----------


## bluefinger

> emm, thanks!
> 
> but i dont think you understand, you see i wasnt talking to her at all...so how am i meant to>? we only said hi, through her friend to eachother, but that was it. The only person im talking to that is nearest to talking to her is her best friend, and thats on bebo. lol Shes on her account cause the girl i like-----her internet is broke.
> 
> i dont think were meant to be  (hopefully not)



Don't be negative with the whole fate crap! Think _positive_. It was just a little bad luck, nothing more. Are your chances ruined? I don't think so.

All this means you'll have to get to know her more face-to-face... and why should that be a problem?  :wink2:

----------


## skysaw

Blue is right.

Whenever you get into a situation when the universe seems to be saying "it's not in the cards," it's often really the universe testing your mettle. It wants to see how hard you are willing to work. 

If you really want it, it should make you push harder, not give up.

----------


## ChrissyMaria

Oh please with that meant to be crap...it doesn't exist in my opinion you find your one special person, there is no like plan or fate, you make your own fate, she will like you as you like her, and everything will be wonderful!

Negativity breeds negative actions, remember that...be positive and smile and dream about your pretty dream girl!  :;-): 

Good luck honey, I wish you the best of things, I hope you two end up together

----------


## one3rd

Don't get discouraged.  If you really want this girl, pursue her.  So what if you're talking to her best friend?  Arrange a big group hanging out thing with you, her, the best friend, and a bunch of other people.  Find a way to see her, and get her damn phone number.  And so what if people find out that you're bi?  Be fearless (or at least pretend you are), and go get her.

----------


## allensig3654

Very interesting read  :smiley:  I hope it goes well for you

----------


## nitsuJ

> This is really embarrasing..... but i have been having these strange feelings for another girl, i really dont want to be like this...the problem is... i dont know if this is normal, i feel really stupid, but i'm very confused at the moment, and it doesnt make it any better when this girl is staring at me every time i look at her...I just dont know what i should do??? Am i INSANE???  I would greatly appreciate your help on this matter, as i cant share my problem with family or friends.





you shouldn't be embarrased.

of course it's normal, what would make it not normal? because someone says it's not?

you shouldn't feel stupid about it.

is the girl heterosexual, bi-sexual, homosexual? find out, and if it's bi-sexual/homosexual then you could talk about your feelings to her.

why can't you share it with your family or friends? because they'd frown upon it? if your family does who cares, it's your life not theirs, as for your friends, if they can't accept you for whom you are they're not worthy of your friendship.

----------


## refresher 711

oh hey! i just thought i'd update this, sorry for bringing it back around cause i know its soo old. lol

yip so started back to school and things are getting better everyday, i mean, she has started to 'stalk' me, i don't know if thats a good thing but i like it.  :tongue2:  She hangs around very near to me at lunch and break time (like she would come to whatever toilet is closer to my class) lol, its weird, and she has started to say hello to me alot!! We smile at each other till the point we both turn red.how pathetic. Now all i have to do is somehow get into a proper conversation with her ...i will find a way. ugh i'm so obssessed.

----------


## shrimpster

Lol, don't feel bad about being obsessed or pathetic( :Sad: ), and I'm sure your first real convo with her will be fine, she's probably just as embarrassed about the awkwardness between you two as you are.

Anyway, good luck with working up the courage and I hope everything will work out fine.:3

----------


## grasshoppa

Isn't everyone bisexual?

----------


## Bearsy

> oh hey! i just thought i'd update this, sorry for bringing it back around cause i know its soo old. lol
> 
> yip so started back to school and things are getting better everyday, i mean, she has started to 'stalk' me, i don't know if thats a good thing but i like it.  She hangs around very near to me at lunch and break time (like she would come to whatever toilet is closer to my class) lol, its weird, and she has started to say hello to me alot!! We smile at each other till the point we both turn red.how pathetic. Now all i have to do is somehow get into a proper conversation with her ...i will find a way. ugh i'm so obssessed.



I forgot and can't be arsed to go through the whole thread again...

Do you know each other in any capacity? i.e. have you been introduced before?


And grasshoppa, I'm of the belief that yes, we are all inclined towards bisexuality, but societal norms and whatnot force people to hide and abandon their true nature.

----------


## grasshoppa

> I forgot and can't be arsed to go through the whole thread again...
> 
> Do you know each other in any capacity? i.e. have you been introduced before?
> 
> 
> And grasshoppa, I'm of the belief that yes, we are all inclined towards bisexuality, but societal norms and whatnot force people to hide and abandon their true nature.



I've heard that we are all naturally bi-sexual. I think what you say is probably true in regards to social norms. I think this idea is even accepted in Shamanism.

----------


## Bearsy

^ Can someone interpret please?

----------


## refresher 711

Thank you so much everyone, we've started to say hello to eachother all the time and she even came up to me and had a look at my sketch pad...i have to talk more soon hopefully. lol  :tongue2: 
and it is true us girls are hotter. lol

----------


## Rozzy

i will agree with mitzie. i went thorough the same thing when i was 15. i ended up not being bi. i mean i was really confused, and scared aabout wat my family would say, but then i realized it wasds just a phase... so you'll figure it out sooner or later.

----------

